# new stove not heating radiators



## spirit (5 Jan 2013)

hi i am wondering could anyone help me i moved into a house in august the landord put in a stove before we moved in new and a new heating system was plumbed in..it is a 15 or 16kw stove,with 9 radiators on it cottage style house burning coal and stick rads are barely warm and water luke warm as well, plumber and landlord say nothing wrong but there has to be something 
anyone help..no heat of rads and very little of stove itself..
help


----------



## Palerider (5 Jan 2013)

What is the make of the stove...does it need to be thoroughly cleaned, you need to let the stove get hot before turning on the pump that circulates hot water through the rads, my guess is that the pump is circulating cold water, you need to fiddle with a stove to ensure you get optimum heat, I have a Stanley Erin and am very happy with it but it needs to be on at least 75 minutes from start with a good fire before I can circulate to the rads.


----------



## Shane007 (5 Jan 2013)

It will depend on the number & size of rads, doubles or singles and also the size of the hw cylinder.
1000 x 500 single rad is approx 1kw
1000 x 500 double rad is approx 2kw
Standard hw cylinder coil is 3kw

A 9 rad system is probably in the region of over 20kw demand. 
From the 16kw it will probably throw out approx 4kw to the room & 12kw to the heating and that is at 100% efficiency. Most stoves are listed at approx 70% efficiency but in reality operate at approx 60% with highest fuel energy input.
So your 16kw output is now really 12 to the heating, 3 of which is taken by the cylinder, now your at 9kw, less 40% so really approx 5.5kw! 

Nowhere near satisfying the required demand.


----------



## spirit (6 Jan 2013)

Im not sure of the make of the stove i cant read it as the plate is on back of stove but i can definately see 15 or 16kw..it has big grate and double doors and the fire would be blazing all day and no heat..cant understand it It has been cleaned from top to bottom many times still no good..How do u switch on and off the pump??


----------



## spirit (6 Jan 2013)

there is  50" double rads x4, 27" single rad x 3, 27" double rad x1, 37" single rad by x1.. 
Is there anything i can do to get the heat up in them..
Im sorry i know nothing about stoves where is the hw or how do i find that out..


----------



## spirit (6 Jan 2013)

there is 50" double rads x4, 27" single rad x 3, 27" double rad x1, 37" single rad by x1.. 
Is there anything i can do to get the heat up in them..
Im sorry i know nothing about stoves where is the hw or how do i find that out


----------



## Palerider (6 Jan 2013)

Get the Landlord around to show you, he paid for the system, If he cannot help then he'll get the plumber that installed the system out to you, don't fret it will sort itself but no stove can compete with the higher output provided by an oil or natural gas system so set your expectations.


----------

